# Can U ID #2?



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's another portion of an orchid, what do you think it is?


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2008)

i guess the fuzzy flower stock of a paph


----------



## Candace (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool. I'm going to go with the feeding tube they insert into your brain. The paphs will drip digestive enzymes through it and then suck out the mixture of tissue and juices as a midnight snack. It auto-mimics inflorencences so you'll bend close and whamo they've got you.


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Candace said:


> Cool. I'm going to go with the feeding tube they insert into your brain. The paphs will drip digestive enzymes through it and then suck out the mixture of tissue and juices as a midnight snack. It auto-mimics inflorencences so you'll bend close and whamo they've got you.



Someone is either feeling better since her illness or worse....oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 12, 2008)

It the end or tip of a paph. sanderianum sp. or hybrid petal.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

getting WARM


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 12, 2008)

Dracula or Masdevallia caudae.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

Ramon - you're getting COLD.....


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2008)

The end of a Phrag popowii petal


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

and I thought ID #1 would be the instant giveaway!
When I moved the plant to update photo, I was surprised at how bristley the petals were when they brushed over my hand.



Not quite in it's full glory yet. The flower on the right is the oldest with 24" long petals. The 2 younger ones are at 20 & 21".


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2008)

SUPER Plant Rose..........PS nice game too


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2008)

Candace said:


> Cool. I'm going to go with the feeding tube they insert into your brain. The paphs will drip digestive enzymes through it and then suck out the mixture of tissue and juices as a midnight snack. It auto-mimics inflorencences so you'll bend close and whamo they've got you.


Wow! That's what I thought at first. :wink:


----------



## Corbin (Feb 16, 2008)

Double WOW !!!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 22, 2008)

I am green with envy ! That's gorgeous !:clap:


----------

